
Face value: Top of his game - davidw
http://www.economist.com/research/articlesBySubject/displayStory.cfm?story_id=14209881&amp;subjectID=348909&amp;fsrc=nwl
======
allenp
It is interesting to see that Activision pursued Vivendi not just for the
World of Warcraft profits, but for the consistency of those profits (from a
subscription model).

The article states that those subscriptions represent half of the new
company's operating profits, which means that previously Activision was
entirely in a boom or bust depending on if their latest game sold. It is crazy
to think about such a huge company running like that for so many years.

